# Witch masks - starting lineup



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wasn't sure where to put this so figured here was good. These are two new masks being made for our haunt this year. Paul at DSS masks is doing some custom paint on them but he sent me this pic of them before paint and hair work. They are prepped and will soon be done and on their way to their new haunt home. I'll post some finished pics as well but just thought this was cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wicked!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What she ^ said!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The one in the foreground is called "Meg" and the one in the rear is "Cackle". I actually owned a copy of Cackle a few years back but like an idiot sold it to another haunter as he wanted a nice witch. These have that cool, old time storybook witch look to them which is what we're after. I have a "Swamp Witch" from Death Studios that has the same features so the three of them will look great in their little coven scene. Paul is sending me a swatch of latex painted like each of these so I can have hands made for them from Death Studios. D/S makes great witchy hands where as the ones from Dark Side Studio (DSS) are big and manish, not unlike Mrs. dubbya's.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay for Darkside Paul! His masks are excellent. He will even load the mask with extra foam and not put eye holes in if you are using it for a prop. I have a Cackle and she is awesome! Are you going with the typical green tone skin?








(My Cackle's eyes have yellowed over the years...but at first they were wonderfully rheumy looking)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Yay for Darkside Paul! His masks are excellent. He will even load the mask with extra foam and not put eye holes in if you are using it for a prop. I have a Cackle and she is awesome! Are you going with the typical green tone skin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, same color as my original (and yours). I remember you posting about the eyes discoloring but they look cool and witchy regardless. I did have him do a different color scheme on Meg. The stock color is more of an olive green and I wanted something closer to Cackle but not identical. I'm confident he'll do a great job. :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stock photos of the three witch masks. I have Swamp Witch from Death Studios, pictured first. I think the other two will be a great compliment to her


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Those are so great Jerry, I like the greenish hue to them...makes for a more sinister witch, in my opinion...like their evil is leaking out a bit.... I honestly cannot wait to see what you and Lewlew come up with for this year. I better start pedaling now, to try and catch up with you two.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That should make a wickedy great trio


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Paint is done. just the hair to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't want to meet those ladies in a dark alley:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wouldn't want to meet those ladies in a dark alley:jol:


Me either! Bald, green chicks with pointy teeth and cataracts are a real turn off!:jol:


----------



## mcwthethird (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks great - will be interested to see how it comes together!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*The finished masks.*

Paul sent me this little video a few days ago. The masks look great and he's a character! Can't wait to get them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Charming:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Aren't they though?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*This year's starting line-up*

With the arrival of our two new witch masks from DSS (Dark Side Studios), our coven is taking shape. The center witch is from Death Studios, while the two on each end are the new additions. Excellent workmanship from Paul at DSS


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cool heads you've got there! I like them all; their droopy long noses and I like the one good eye on the left witch. Looks like a real eyeball. Can't wait to see them completed for the big day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That's quite a group jdubbya! I think they all are "wicked" cool, but I like Ms. Cackle best of all. Quite a trio of beauty you got there Jerry, it should bring a lot of witchy goodness to your 2017 haunt.


----------



## Swooziki (Jan 7, 2017)

Awesome. Love the eyes.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I can just imagine the cackling these 3 could put out. They are great


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! We have some cool things planned for this set. I'll start putting the bodies/costumes together in the next couple weeks. Gotta love witches!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A hideously witchy trio to grace your yard - what more could a haunter ask?:jol:


----------

